# brand new to agility



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Jackpot is just learning to put a few low jumps together, we were in a class that tried to make her jump 22 inches at 7 months old and it turned her off jumping completely, so she lost all confidence in agility altogether and didn't want to play at all, so we went right back to the beginning and I am just working on getting her to play happily  jackpot just learning - YouTube


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome! She looks like a lot of fun. That barn looks pretty familiar


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a great video, are you training somewhere new now?


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes I am just training her myself, I have got a few friends to practice with that train the same way i do. the main reason i put her in class was to expose her to working with different dogs and breeds,but now she is 15 months I have started entering her in seminars with presenters I am familiar with and she can learn to work with new dog distractions there


----------

